# Bulbs for shallow cans



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

br30


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> br30


BR30 is going to be 1¼" less diameter.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks similar, but shorter.


----------



## rock324 (Apr 15, 2013)

The BR 30 looks to narrow and shows a large gap between trim and bulb. Also, you can basically see the can behind the bulb.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Par38 short neck will be a couple inches shorter with roughly the same diameter. 

I don't know if it will save enough length, and you would have to switch them all for uniformity.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

rock324 said:


> The BR 30 looks to narrow and shows a large gap between trim and bulb. Also, you can basically see the can behind the bulb.


You can use a different trim which tapers in towards the top. :thumbsup: then you can use a br30.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

you can get LED par 38's all day in 3.5" overall lenghts like one shown


----------



## rock324 (Apr 15, 2013)

So if I used 50 watt par 38 halogens throughout, how can I make them look uniform? Should I lower the regular cans so they look like the shallow cans? Also, what are pros/cons of using these? What would you recommend for an entire house?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I would just upgrade to the new led trims, most fit in a shallow or standard can and look the same


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

